# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Aquario novo

## luiscorreia

tenho um aquario 1.30x40x60 vou fazer um novo 1.50x60x65.posso aproveitar agua e areao

----------


## Luis Reis

Ola Luis,

Eu mudei recentemente o meu aquario e paroveitei toda a agua do mesmo, ate pq já está ciclada e é sempre uma boa adição! O resto completei com agua do mar.

Quanto a areia, nao aconselho. pelo menos directamente não, podes sempre tirar o areão, lava-lo com agua corrente, e entao utiliza-lo. No meu caso todo o areão foi novo.

Fiz a troca toda no mesmo dia, sem perda de nenhum dos vivos. Os corais ficaram 1 ou 2 dias fechados, os peixes na altura menos activos e escondidos (a estranhar a casa nova lol) mas passado algum tempo ja passeavam pelo novo aqua  :Smile:  . 

Cumprimentos

----------


## luiscorreia

obrigado,luis pela resposta .

----------


## Helena Pais

Concordo com o Luís Reis... até porque é na areia que estão os maiores perigos de um aquário, gases tóxicos devido à falta de oxigenação, assim como, muita matéria em decomposição.

----------


## DanielCBelo

Caro amigo, como já foi dito aqui anteriormente por outros membros e pela conversa que temos vindo a ter, já sabes o que tens a fazer!...
Boa sorte nesse novo projecto ( e que não dê assim tanto trabalho quanto isso!)  :Wink: 
Um grande abraço e até amanhã...
P.S.: Amanhã, provavelmente iremos tratar já da sump para o "bichinho"!)

----------

